# Unable to mount NTFS

## saz

Hi,

I recently installed Gentoo and can't get NTFS-3G to work.

When I try to mount I get:

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
```

I can't figure out whats wrong.

Thanks in advance for your help

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello saz.

what did you type for mounting an ntfs partition? as i assume it was ntfs-3g as type and the 3g is an acronym for third generation.

maximus successus

----------

## krinn

emerge ntfs3g

 and you will get it

----------

## saz

 *krinn wrote:*   

> emerge ntfs3g 
> 
> and you will get it

 

I recompiled the kernel with the FUSE modules before I emerged ntfs3g, but then I rebooted and forgot to emerge it... (-.-')

sorry for making you guys waste your time...

----------

## krinn

 *saz wrote:*   

> sorry for making you guys waste your time...

 

Don't worry, you can't imagine how many times i've done that, and you can't imagine how much worst i could do  :Very Happy: 

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't worry, you can't imagine how many times i've done that, and you can't imagine how much worst i could do 

 

i want to align oneself with that. i cant sya something more[/quote]

----------

